# Help for a pasta dinner fundraiser!!!



## micuchita (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm planning a pasta dinner fundraiser for my daughter's school.  We are expecting about 300 people within kids and adults.  Should I cook it the night before, how much pasta should I get, how should I store it and how should I reheat it???  What is the best type of pasta and sauce for this type of event???  Please help me plan a successful event!!!


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

penne pasta

47#

marinara sauce

cook pasta night before, submerge in cold water to stop cooking process, drain and coat lightly with oil (olive, canola, etc just use inexpensive oil because will be washed off later) store covered in refrigerator

next day heat sauce,when ready to serve, put manageable amounts of pasta into boiling water for 15 seconds or so, pull out and let drain but not cool off, then if doing plate service, plate and top with sauce, if doing buffet service, sauce the pasta and toss to mix, put a little sauce in the bottom of a hotel pan, then add the sauced pasta


----------



## micuchita (Jan 22, 2014)

I really appreciate your help Chef!!! About how many boxes of pasta and jars of sauce should I get for every hundred people?  We will be accompanying it with bread and salad.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

If they are one pound boxes, then I would get 47 boxes for 300, so divided by 3 would be 16 boxes for 100 people. If the jars of sauce are 24 ounce jars, then 25 jars for 100 people.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

cheflayne said:


> If they are one pound boxes, then I would get 47 boxes for 300, so divided by 3 would be 16 boxes for 100 people. If the jars of sauce are 24 ounce jars, then 25 jars for 100 people.


Damn it layne i was still calculating /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif.

Now all i can say is "_agreed"..._ xD


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

If you are buying sauce in a jar, it might be worth getting some of the "alfredo" cream sauce instead of all tomato based.  And crushed red pepper and cardboard containers of parm.

mjb.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

Maybe provide different variety of cheeses for topping. 

Also over just having pasta , you could make some garlic bread too. 

A few baguettes slices into rounds , butter, oregano, salt, garlic powder etc....

Since this is a fundraiser probably best not to go overboard unless of course you (and others) dont mind spending a few more bucks.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

teamfat said:


> If you are buying sauce in a jar, it might be worth getting some of the "alfredo" cream sauce instead of all tomato based. And crushed red pepper and cardboard containers of parm.
> 
> mjb.


Are you joking?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

If I were (and I am) a home cook who is going to take on a pasta dinner fundraiser for 300 people,

and I'm using pre-made/jarred sauce, I think that I would agree with @teamfat on this one.

Not everyone's tummies can tolerate tomato based foods, me for one...

my husband gets the red sauce and I simply have my pasta with some EVOO and garlic, I can't even eat the cheese very often.

Food allergies/reactions/intolerances are becoming more prevalent.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I was actually more surprised by the green containers of "cheese" suggestion.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

If it were me I certainly wouldn't grate enough for 300 people by hand.  But I would buy better the cardboard stuff.

mjb.


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

If you have a slow-cooker or two, how about a Bolognese sauce? i.e.

http://www.williams-sonoma.com/recipe/easy-spaghetti-bolognese.html


----------

